# Who should the Magic trade?



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

Who should the magic trade, drew gooden or gordan giricek?

Gooden has a good future, I think.

giricek seems like a permanent bench player type of guy


----------



## Reece Gaines (Feb 8, 2003)

Girichek and Strickland

We better get a good point guard in the off season


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Orlando wont be able to get more than a second round pick for Strickland. He's a player some playoff teams might want for later on, but he isnt making hardly any money.

The best package is Howard and Giricek ... maybe throw in DeClerq because I think his contract is up at the end of this year. Maybe they can get a decent starting PG out of those guys.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

Strickland and Williams


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I think we should trade Howard+Giricek+DeClercq for a Center or Point Guard definitely. I'd say the first option should be a Center, but I'd be very pleased with a PG instead.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballer27</b>!
> Strickland and Williams


That can get us Robert Archibald back.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

how bout starting all over again. They are getting lottery type standings so why not salary dump and rebuild. But this time do it right, build a team that knows what teamwork is. 

Would magic fans consider teaming T-mac for some up and comming young players maybe a semi-star and a first rounder?


if marion wasnt a base year salary player, maybe u guys cud have worked something like

tmac-44 mil
juwan-16 mil

4
marion-36 mil
barbosa-3 mil
eisly-18 mil
first roudner

Eisly has only 3 years left, (but cant be traded for another month, so this trade will have to be done in the off season), compared to juwans 5 years orlando will be saving themselves some cash here. Marion will give them some desperately needed rebounding, and barbosa could blossom into soething special.

Phoenix does this because they really need some scoring off the bench and they are living the kobe dream. Tmacs close enough and if they are still not happy, then they could do a sign and trade, tmac for kobe 
  

well we can still dream cant we??


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

I've said it once, and I'll say it again...

Chicago Gets: T-Mac
Juwan Howard

Orlando Gets: Jamal Crawford
Eddy Curry
Eddie Robinson


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

Check that last reply...

Due to money constraints, the Magic probably couldn't take on E-Rob.

Orlando Gets:

Jamal Crawford
Eddy Curry
Chicago's 2004 1stround pick

Chicago Gets:

T-Mac
Juwan Howard

That would work.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Orlando will absolutely not trade Tmac. That would be just plain stupid.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Where are all these guys coming from. They REALLY want T-mac..and then I don't see them supporting him much when he gets bashed.. Whats up with that??

I bet even Lakers fans would want T-mac on their team and they know they would rather have T-mac over Kobe at this time...They might have not thought it last year but now they sure do..

Anyways back to the point of who to trade:

Howard/Giricek/Strickland/Hunter/Deqlerq/Shammon Williams

They should trade and/or drop all these guys for sure. I've been watching them all year and know for a fact that they aren't worth keeping. I wouldnt care if Girick becomes the next jordan or howard puts down 25 points and 15 rebound per game after we trade him.. those 2 gotta go for sure.. Strickland is being all cheap and saying 'i wont mind if a playoff contender wants me'... attitude..whats up with that?? thats worse than what malone/payton did...its like signing up for something that has potential but then changing your mind when its doing bad and wanting out when you should stick w/ what you have already.. but oh well..

DQ is good to keep even as a backup center..

shammond just needs to be dropped..no potential...all he does is shoot good but streakily..


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

You know they wouldn't trade T-Mac in a million years. Why do you still bother playing with the idea? It ain't happening.

As far as totally rebuilding is concerned, sorry, I'd rather take T-Mac, Okafor and maybe a healthy Hill.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Juwan Howard is the guy you need to trade..he is holding gooden back big time


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> You know they wouldn't trade T-Mac in a million years. Why do you still bother playing with the idea? It ain't happening.


Ummm... Sorry to burst your bubble... But Gabriel has been talking about trading McGrady with lots of teams.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> 
> 
> Ummm... Sorry to burst your bubble... But Gabriel has been talking about trading McGrady with lots of teams.


Find me the article. 

I never heard such a thing.

Even McGrady laughed at any trade rumors..


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> Juwan Howard is the guy you need to trade..he is holding gooden back big time


that's right, but Gooden on defense is something too bad to say.. Unacceptable


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

I think the Magic MUST trade Juwan Howard in ways to find out whether Drew Gooden can (even) start. Gooden isn't playing much and maybe he's just a roleplayer but you gotta test him more. The NBA draft is looming and there are better PFs to be found in the draft. I think Gooden smells a bit like a (minor) bust. Sure he can play but not worth the 4th overall pick. I mean, he can't even beat Juwan Howard for the starting job and he only gets 15-20 mins. from the bench. What is wrong with Gooden ? Is he any good & how much potential does he really have ? You tell me, Magic fans.

Peace, Mike


----------



## zerotre (Sep 28, 2002)

Gooden still has alot of potential, however he is still immature. Last year when he came over to the magic he was exactly what we needed, someone who could defend and score a little. During the playoffs i was very impressed with what i saw. I though he played with intensity and heart. During the summer i read articles on him adding some weight so he would be able to muscle up with the 4's in the league but when the regular season started he just looked slower to me. I think if he is the number 1 option at the 4 he will be a good to very good player, if he isnt given the starting position he will just sit on the bench and suck it up. 

Another note, has anyone noticed him trying to play like a 3 this year? All the kid does is stand outside and shoot, just because he is not the starting 4 anymore doesnt mean he should try to play like a 3. He doesnt have the skill set to be a 3, he needs to take his skinny *** into the post and learn how to play.

Look at bosh up in toronto, hes skinny as hell but aleast the kid has some balls to play in the paint. To me gooden is as soft as they come this year.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Orlando wont be able to get more than a second round pick for Strickland. He's a player some playoff teams might want for later on, but he isnt making hardly any money.


JNice,
I read an article (or post) recently which stated that Orlando cannot trade Rod Strickland till a few days after the Trading Deadline due to the fact that he was picked up during the season. Time has to pass before he can be traded, I'm not sure about the exact waiting period but I know that it was approximately February 24th when he can be traded again. So that burts any Rod Strickland trades, unless the article was wrong.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nba_playa</b>!
> 
> 
> JNice,
> I read an article (or post) recently which stated that Orlando cannot trade Rod Strickland till a few days after the Trading Deadline due to the fact that he was picked up during the season. Time has to pass before he can be traded, I'm not sure about the exact waiting period but I know that it was approximately February 24th when he can be traded again. So that burts any Rod Strickland trades, unless the article was wrong.


That is what I thought, too. Gooden is too valuable to be traded away, so I assume they can trade Giricek or else. I don't know because I don't watch the Magic games like I used to anymore.

I got this question, when will Pat Garrity come back? He might be helpful, too.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Trade Howard, Lue, Pachoola, Declerq, and Strickland. They have elementary school basketball skills at best. I hate when Leo Rautins says "Juwan Howard knows the game". Every single game the Raptors face the Magic, "he knows the game" (100x). It pisses me off. He doesn't know crap.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Trade Howard, Lue, Pachoola, Declerq, and Strickland. They have elementary school basketball skills at best. I hate when Leo Rautins says "Juwan Howard knows the game". Every single game the Raptors face the Magic, "he knows the game" (100x). It pisses me off. He doesn't know crap.


You obviously never saw pachulia play. He has some nice moves in the post and school shaq vs. lakers..he stole the ball.. passed it up.. and then got the ball back to dunk it..


----------



## chicubs (Jan 25, 2004)

Does everyone remember the playoffs last year when Gooden owned Ben Wallace for the first 4 games. I know that sounds unbelievable, but look up the stats. Yes, they were guarding each other. He CAN have the balls, but he doesnt always show them like in the last 3 games of playoffs.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Trade Howard, Lue, Pachoola, Declerq, and Strickland. They have elementary school basketball skills at best. I hate when Leo Rautins says "Juwan Howard knows the game". Every single game the Raptors face the Magic, "he knows the game" (100x). It pisses me off. He doesn't know crap.


Pachulia will definitely not be traded. He is the closest thing to a true center Orlando has had since Shaq left. And he is one of the most aggressive players i've seen this year, something they need badly. Considering he is only 19 yrs old, he is playing pretty well when he gets time. 

Juwan Howard does know the game and he isnt a bad player. But he isnt what Orlando needs. The reality is he is a pretty non-athletic jump-shooting PF. He would be a perfect fit on a team that has a big, rugged defensive and rebounding center because he isnt very good at those things.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chicubs</b>!
> Does everyone remember the playoffs last year when Gooden owned Ben Wallace for the first 4 games. I know that sounds unbelievable, but look up the stats. Yes, they were guarding each other. He CAN have the balls, but he doesnt always show them like in the last 3 games of playoffs.


Gooden has shown the ability to get 20-10 or even 25-15 on any given night. Playing inconsistent minutes and out of position most of the time has really hurt him this year.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SilentOneX</b>!
> 
> I got this question, when will Pat Garrity come back? He might be helpful, too.


Not until next season. He is a bigger loss than most account for. Best 3pt shooter on the team and a tough-nosed guy. It would be a nice luxury to have a guy who can come off the bench and get 15-20 on any given night.

If Hill can come back in some capacity next year and getting Garrity back will certainly help.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

I thought the magic worst defender was garrity after seeing how bad he was @ de against detroit last year..but i have to change my mind and say giricek is our worst defender...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chicubs</b>!
> Does everyone remember the playoffs last year when Gooden owned Ben Wallace for the first 4 games. I know that sounds unbelievable, but look up the stats. Yes, they were guarding each other. He CAN have the balls, *but he doesnt always show them like in the last 3 games of playoffs. *


Game 7: 20 Points, 17 Boards=No Balls?  



> Trade Howard, Lue, Pachoola, Declerq, and Strickland. They have elementary school basketball skills at best.


Yeah, that's why they're in the NBA, right? Howard, a career 17-7 guy, elementary basketball skills AT BEST  



> I hate when Leo Rautins says "Juwan Howard knows the game". Every single game the Raptors face the Magic, "he knows the game" (100x). It pisses me off. He doesn't know crap.


Yeah, if only he possessed the vast knowledge of the game that you do.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> I thought the magic worst defender was garrity after seeing how bad he was @ de against detroit last year..but i have to change my mind and say giricek is our worst defender...


Yeah, it is funny watching whoever Orlando is facing have their guy go directly at Giricek all the time. Then Orlando switches Tmac to that guy, who is now hot, and then Tmac's man starts burning Giri. I liked him at the end of last year, but now I just hope Orlando can unload him for something before he has absolutely no value.


----------

